# Grand Farewell Sale - How many of you Watched or Attended



## JWC sr. (Oct 17, 2014)

Who all went to or watched the Grand Farewell Sale in Fort Worth a few weeks ago? What did you think of the sale itself as far as the pricing, quality offered etc.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 17, 2014)

I watched some of it on line--likely about 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 hours. Some of the prices were much higher than I expected. In comparison some were surprisingly low. I didn't see why there was such a big difference in some of them, because on screen some cheaper ones looked as good or better than some that sold for a lot more. But--was nice to see ponies bringing some good prices.


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree with you, there were some buys to be had, but overall the horses really did well as far as pricing was concerned. we went to try and buy the Linda Lou mare and were lucky enough to get her at what we thought was a steal. We were prepared to pay exactly twice what paid for her and got a really cool little colt on her side as a bonus. Best public sale I have seen in over 10 years, that I can remember anyway. LOL. It was cool to see Versace, Hershey, Double Take and Ring all at the same time, they have all produced some really beautiful babies over the years and now that "Rock E" is gone, They are the next step in a great line of Shetlands and Miniatures. Congrats to everyone that got the horses they were after.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 18, 2014)

I have been waiting to see postings from people who bought ponies at the sale, but everyone is keeping mum about their buys. I know you posted about your purchases, John, and I know who bought Hershey & Country Boy, and I think that's about it. I was going to post on FB "Whatdidya buy, whatdidya buy???" but no one listens to me anyway so I likely wouldn't have got many replies anyway.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane bought one, I had no $$$ so didn't even want to go. She bought Jeronimo. he's a pretty nice guy.


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 20, 2014)

As a break down here are some interesting numbers and facts from the sale:

Top Seller was the triple registered Stallion that had won AMHA Supreme the night before - 62,000.00

Hershey brought 40,000.00

Overall average was 6,683.00

Numerous Rock E daughters, Grand Daughters, Sons and Grand Sons Brought 7,500.00 - 20,000.00

90 head sold all with no Reserves.

Cindy and I bought Linda Lou and her Versace colt at a steal! LOL





Neat sale and Bill did a bang up job putting it on with the help of his staff!


----------

